# Amber Alerts!!



## shesulsa

Right now there is an Amber Alert in Vancouver Washington

Vehicle:

Bright Yellow, newer model Volkswagon Beetle
Dealer or temporary plate in the rear window

driven by a male with this description:

Caucasian Male
Early 20s
Cropped Brown Hair
Very hairy arms

Kidnap victim:

9-year-old female
approx. 70 lbs
Wearing blue spandex pants
Yellow and Blue tie-dyed Tee shirt

DETAILS:

Girl was pulled off of her bike and into the car at the intersection of SR500 and 112th Avenue in Vancouver Washington

If you suspect you see this vehicle or this girl, call 911 and notify the Vancouver Washington Police Department IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Lisa

I pray she comes home safely to her mom and dad.  I think I will go and hug my kids now....


----------



## green meanie

In my thoughts and prayers. Gonna go give mine an extra hug and kiss now too.


----------



## Henderson

Mine are sound asleep in their beds.  Can't imagine the parents' agnuish.


----------



## shesulsa

**** UPDATE ****

At this time, the Amber alert has been cancelled as the main witness to the event is no longer considered a reliable witness.

Will continue to update as info comes in.

Always be on the lookout for children who appear they are in need of help.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

So, the entire alert may have been erroneous?


----------



## green meanie

Please keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> So, the entire alert may have been erroneous?



Unfortunately yes.  However, there are other witnesses who claim they saw a girl and man matching the description in other parts of the city who had not heard there was an amber alert.

So the question is still up in the air as of late last night.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

They cancelled it even with corroboration?  Does that strike anyone else as odd?


----------



## shesulsa

You might want to know that the criteria for getting an Amber Alert issued is STRINGENT.

You might also want to know that it took 1 hour for this alert to be issued - and it was the fastest one ever issued in the state of Washington.  Now, the alleged kidnapping allegedly occured right at the onramp of a state highway.  One hour's worth of driving is enough to get the alleged perp out of the county, certainly out of the state here in Vancouver (two counties out if they crossed the state border).

There is not currently a missing persons report on file for any minors matching that description.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

understood


----------

